# Citizen Crystron



## panosd

Hi everybody!

I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen 
one for sale at any time.

The Crystron is a very interesting watch 
but it seems to have dissapered.

/Panos


----------



## Bruce Reding

panosd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
> a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen
> one for sale at any time.
> 
> The Crystron is a very interesting watch
> but it seems to have dissapered.
> 
> /Panos


I have never seen one or seen one for sale. (My closest contact with one of these is that I talked with a Timezoner in California who said that he knows a watchmaker who once replaced a battery for one. A true vicarious thrill. :-D) Perhaps our fellow forumners in Japan could comment.

This would be an incredible collectible. With only 3000 made, at a fantastic price for each, they are rare birds indeed.


----------



## panosd

Bruce Reding said:


> I have never seen one or seen one for sale. (My
> closest contact with one of these is that I talked with a Timezoner in
> California who said that he knows a watchmaker who once replaced a battery
> for one. A true vicarious thrill. :-D) Perhaps our fellow forumners in Japan could
> comment.
> 
> This would be an incredible collectible. With only 3000 made, at a fantastic
> price for each, they are rare birds indeed.


Thanks for the info Bruce!
I was just curious about it. But since an Omega Marine Chronometer
costs about 6000 USD I can imagine a Crystron (  ) whould be extremely
expensive even if one could be found.

I'll settle for my Sjöö Sandström for now. I changed the strap to a kevlar
one recently and the watch works perfectly. I will publish an accuracy report
in a few days.

/Panos


----------



## timmo

er, a quick search of the bay shows up a few crystrons. Maybe you're talking about a specific model - There are lots of different models... analog and digital, with alarm, without.. etc.

I have one myself that looks pretty similar to this one.









It was my dad's. I actually had an entire replacement movement for it, but it was unfortunately in my car when it was stolen a few years ago, and was never recovered.... :-|

Cheers, Tim.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Very interesting, Tim! The only Crystron that I knew of was the Crystron Mega, an ultra accurate model of which only 3000 were made, all in '75. I hadn't realized that Citizen used this name for other models.


----------



## panosd

Thanks timmo!

I did a small search on the web and 
saw that there are a lot Crystron
models but I was primarily thinking of
the exclusive model that Bruce refers to
because that is the only one that I know
of that has a high-accuracy movement.

Do you know if there is any other Crystron
with such a movement?


----------



## timmo

panosd said:


> Do you know if there is any other Crystron
> with such a movement?


No idea, sorry! My knowledge pretty much is limited to to that particular model.
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Bruce Reding

panosd said:


> Do you know if there is any other Crystron
> with such a movement?


Are you referring to the movement in the '75 high accuracy model? I doubt it. With the precisely adjusted AT crystal, this would have been a very labor intensive, very expensive movement.


----------



## ronalddheld

Has anyone of us seen a working one. If so , what accuracy does it have today?


----------



## panosd

Bruce Reding said:


> Are you referring to the movement in the '75 high accuracy model? I doubt it. With the precisely adjusted AT crystal, this would have been a very labor intensive, very expensive movement.


Yes Bruce that is the movement I refer to, and I agree with you.

Thanks for the info everybody.


----------



## k-ozdragon

I have a Citizen Crystron Quartz Watch. It has an analog face (hands & dial) with small luminous bumps at the end of the number indicators. It also has a date window with day of week and date. Made in Japan, 3 rows of numbers on the back:

4-730496 K

80802854

44-1431

Also there are numbers on the dial at the bottom: JAPAN 7100-711791KA

Anyone know how I could price this or what it is worth? I'm not a regular on this forum so if you reply plz do so at: [email protected]
I am willing to sell if I can get some accurate information


----------



## ppaulusz

k-ozdragon said:


> I have a Citizen Crystron Quartz Watch. It has an analog face (hands & dial) with small luminous bumps at the end of the number indicators. It also has a date window with day of week and date. Made in Japan...


Can you post a picture and/or more info about your watch?


----------



## ppaulusz

k-ozdragon said:


> I have a Citizen Crystron Quartz Watch. It has an analog face (hands & dial) with small luminous bumps at the end of the number indicators. It also has a date window with day of week and date. Made in Japan...
> I am willing to sell...


I am willing to buy if it looks like this:


----------



## Bruce Reding

ppaulusz said:


> Can you post a picture and/or more info about your watch?


Yes. That would be wonderful. It'd be a real kick to see one of the '75, AT cut crystal watches "in the wild". To get a good price, you'd have to sell to a knowledgeable collector.


----------



## irlca

Guys,
History and technical excellence aside those crystrons in my humble opinion are nauseating in appearance (fancy analogue and ordinary (?) digital). I don't want to rain on anybodys parade but it epitomises Japans earlier styling problems while inside lay an excellent movement. What the hell were they thinking with that hexagonal thing?


----------



## rosemarybiodiversity

Hi,

Yes ! I have one. Its a citizen quartz watch crystron lc .

details on the back include: 4-092015 ta 6020323 60-9013 gn-4w-s japan

So there is at least one left on the planet!

Rosemary;-)



panosd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
> a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen
> one for sale at any time.
> 
> The Crystron is a very interesting watch
> but it seems to have dissapered.
> 
> /Panos


----------



## Bruce Reding

Hello Rosemary. Welcome to the forum! :-!

Question -- is it a Crystron Mega? If so, it's a very rare bird.


----------



## dwjquest

*Citizen Crystron / Casio 4 mHz Watches*



Bruce Reding said:


> Hello Rosemary. Welcome to the forum! :-!
> 
> Question -- is it a Crystron Mega? If so, it's a very rare bird.


In answer to the question as to whether one has ever come up for sale. The answer is *YES*. I bid on the watch below, but sadly not high enough. The watch went for 51,000 Yen, about $432.00 US. Needless to say, I was not happy with my success on that one. That watch is the only one I have seen for sale. It did not have the +-5 sec/year spec, but was rated at +-10 sec/year. It was a mega and had the 4 mHz movement. Probably did not receive the TLC that the +- 5 sec/year movement required.










I also bid and won a Casio with a 4 mHz movement. Only one like it I have seen. Even the experts on the Casio forums don't know much about the watch. I did find someone at the Casio research facility that knew that such a watch existed and sent me an English user's manual.


----------



## CFR

*Casio pics bring a tear to my eye....*

... but not just because it's an ultra-rare 4MHz version!

For years, starting around 9th grade, I had a Casio that was silver (stainless) and looked exactly like yours except without the 4MHz feature. It was the first watch I ever opened and tinkered with, to replace the battery when it died, to clean the contacts when they became intermittent, etc. I wore it during Basic Training too, and also when I was an Outward Bound instructor. That thing REALLY took a beating. Finally, about 10 years ago, it gave up the ghost for unknown reasons (logic just started acting up), and I tossed it. C'est la vie. [Good thing it didn't say "4MHz" on it or I'd be taking a self-imposed beating right now!]


----------



## austo14

panosd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
> a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen
> one for sale at any time.
> 
> The Crystron is a very interesting watch
> but it seems to have dissapered.
> 
> /Panos


Hi
yes i have a citizen crystron watch if anybody is interested in this watch to look at post back and i will post pictures thanks:-!


----------



## Eeeb

It it's a Crystron Mega, I'm sure everyone would love to see it!


----------



## ageorge

panosd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
> a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen
> one for sale at any time.
> 
> The Crystron is a very interesting watch
> but it seems to have dissapered.
> 
> /Panos


i have one in front of me now and i am trying to get the original crystal glass for the watch and i would be interested in selling the watch i bought the watch many years ago in germany and then passed it on to my father now returned without original glass dont no when it was changed any contact me if any questions [email protected]


----------



## jaggi

Hello.
I have somekind of Citizen Crystron which was my late grandpa's retirement present about year -78.
It should have some gold somewhere(or so granpa told me back then) and it runs still.
Its in quite poor condition; glass especially. Also its show "some" wear on the body since grandpa used it almoust 15 years.
Does it hav any value?
Should i get it fixed or just trow it away?
http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/iso/img1101730.jpg


----------



## ppaulusz

jaggi said:


> Hello.
> I have somekind of Citizen Crystron which was my late grandpa's retirement present about year -78.
> It should have some gold somewhere(or so granpa told me back then) and it runs still.
> Its in quite poor condition; glass especially. Also its show "some" wear on the body since grandpa used it almoust 15 years.
> Does it hav any value?
> Should i get it fixed or just trow it away?
> http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/iso/img1101730.jpg


As far as I could judge, the watch on your picture is not the famous Citizen Crystron Mega.
Your watch hasn't got much value except sentimental one hence it was your late Grandpa's watch. I'd keep it as it is.


----------



## Eeeb

ppaulusz said:


> As far as I could judge, the watch on your picture is not the famous Citizen Crystron Mega.
> Your watch hasn't got much value except sentimental one hence it was your late Grandpa's watch. I'd keep it as it is.


The Crystron name was used in a large number of different models it appears... but only the Mega has 'write in the watch magazines' levels of value.


----------



## dwjquest

panosd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
> a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen
> one for sale at any time.
> 
> The Crystron is a very interesting watch
> but it seems to have dissapered.
> 
> /Panos


Most of us are familiar with the solid gold - mortgage your house - Citizen Crystron. But there are others that may not be quite so expensive. Here is a stainless model with the 4 Mega movement. Rated for +- 10 sec/yr it is not quite in the elite class of the +- 3 sec/yr gold model, but I will bet it cost a lot less.










* More views - notice what appear to be adjustment screws on the caseback.*










*Here is another 4 Mega and a 4 MHZ Junghans.*


----------



## Elyboy

panosd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
> a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen
> one for sale at any time.
> 
> The Crystron is a very interesting watch
> but it seems to have dissapered.
> 
> /Panos


 Hi,

<deleted by moderator>

kind regards


----------



## ThomasPolgar

I am a little confused the one below is rated +- 3 sec a year from what I see. It is fitted with an 8650 movement. Any idea about how to use the two adjustment screws ? Mine runs about +- 15 per year. Best Thomas.



dwjquest said:


> Most of us are familiar with the solid gold - mortgage your house - Citizen Crystron. But there are others that may not be quite so expensive. Here is a stainless model with the 4 Mega movement. Rated for +- 10 sec/yr it is not quite in the elite class of the +- 3 sec/yr gold model, but I will bet it cost a lot less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More views - notice what appear to be adjustment screws on the caseback.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is another 4 Mega and a 4 MHZ Junghans.*


----------



## GarageBoy

First- get the movement cleaned. As the oils build up, it'll burn batteries like nuts. 
The "cheaper" SS 4 Mega used the 7370D movement, based off the 7300


----------



## ThomasPolgar

GarageBoy said:


> First- get the movement cleaned. As the oils build up, it'll burn batteries like nuts.
> The "cheaper" SS 4 Mega used the 7370D movement, based off the 7300


Many thanks. Any idea on the function of the two adjustment screws on the back ?

Thanks. TP


----------



## GarageBoy

They're rate trimmers, IIRC, don't touch em unless you know what you're doing (they're not screws, they're covers for screws under neath)


----------



## robert11

austo14 said:


> Hi
> yes i have a citizen crystron watch if anybody is interested in this watch to look at post back and i will post pictures thanks:-!


I would love to see some photos!


----------



## brewbaron

Hi all I just joined and also have a crystron I would like to get some info on. It is a gold crystron with a jeweled crystal the numbers on the back are 4-711149 y / 80700064/ 44-5282. Anyone?

Thank
Frank


----------



## HALMONDO

dwjquest said:


> Most of us are familiar with the solid gold - mortgage your house - Citizen Crystron. But there are others that may not be quite so expensive. Here is a stainless model with the 4 Mega movement. Rated for +- 10 sec/yr it is not quite in the elite class of the +- 3 sec/yr gold model, but I will bet it cost a lot less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * More views - notice what appear to be adjustment screws on the caseback.*


Hi everyone,

The pics of CRYSTRON 4MHz SS model attached by dwjquast is mine.
The bracelet is not original.
I also have another one for my collection.
It is still very accurate timing : about 3 secs/year.
But it lookes so short life that this watch run down a battery.

And I had seen Gold limited model at CITIZEN in Japan.
I think it was made fewer than 3000.


----------



## webvan

Interesting topic but isn't it odd to see so many "1 post" posters, I guess they found the link with Google ;-)

Anyway thought I'd post a friendly plug for one of the great contributors here ppaulusz who is selling his SS Crystron [ed - see below]


----------



## TimeSeeker

I have a gold plated Citizen with the CQ sign as seen in the some pics above.
Bought in the late 70's 
It doesnt say Mega on it, just CQ. Is this the type of watch you guys are talking about?


----------



## ppaulusz

webvan said:


> ...Anyway thought I'd post a friendly plug for one of the great contributors here ppaulusz who is selling his SS Crystron...


:thanks but I'd prefer you (or the moderators) would edit out the link in your post. There is a dedicated sales forum in WUS. Our HeQ forum should not be used for sales plugs. Again, I appreciate your goodwill but the rule should be applied to everyone and to any watch without exception!


----------



## webvan

Sure, done !


----------



## ppaulusz

webvan said:


> Sure, done !


:thanks


----------



## tommypeters

dwjquest said:


> Most of us are familiar with the solid gold - mortgage your house - Citizen Crystron. But there are others that may not be quite so expensive. Here is a stainless model with the 4 Mega movement. Rated for +- 10 sec/yr it is not quite in the elite class of the +- 3 sec/yr gold model, but I will bet it cost a lot less.


Strangely, even the ordinary LCD Citizen Quartz Crystron LC I have was within +-10 sec/year. But if I remember correctly the rating may have been +-10 sec/month.
It ought to be from the mid 70s. On the back is 4-095669K and 50-3142. It always worked very good, but I didn't like the (maybe) 12mm thickness...


----------



## Eeeb

TimeSeeker said:


> I have a gold plated Citizen with the CQ sign as seen in the some pics above.
> Bought in the late 70's
> It doesnt say Mega on it, just CQ. Is this the type of watch you guys are talking about?


Citizen used the Cryston name for a lot of watches... only the Megas have collectible value due to their unique movement.


----------



## Crystron

Hello everyone!

I own a Citizen Crystron and it was bought in 1975. I JUST put a new battery in it and now the seconds and part of the days no longer get covered by a dark field anymore. It has that KILLER movement in it called the oscillator circuit and a divider circuit and a counter decoder driver circuit.

the reason i know this is cause my Dad bought it NEW in Tokyo and I have all the books and plastic pouch it came in, NO BOX, just a plastic pouch.

It is brown, and feel's like aluminum, in fact my Avatar is a picture of IT! but I dont know if it uploaded yet.

Can someone advise me? the back of the watch AND THE BOOK is model 60-1063,

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## ronalddheld

Can you post large images of the dial and movement?


----------



## qiddas

Hi guys,

Im new to this forum and i registered just so i can get some info on this particular Crystron watch.

I got this watch from my dad for sentimental reasons. (when i was a kid, this used to be his favourite watch until it went dead and he kept it.) I was just wondering if its repairable and if so, how much roughly would it cost? I dont really plan on selling it but it'd be nice to know the value of it too. Below are the images.


























Thanks in advance for any info, guys. thanks


----------



## harris498

The watch everyone is referring to is the Citizen Crystron '4 Mega', which is a high accuracy quartz piece from the mid 1970s. While the watch shown in your picture is a Crystron from around that same time period, it is not a 4 Mega.

Tough to know what is wrong with it if it is not running. Maybe some movement pics would help. Not sure where to source a new crystal, but would improve the watch asthetically. Really not worth much as a collectible, if fixed up it would bring maybe $25-40 on the bay.


----------



## qiddas

harris498 said:


> The watch everyone is referring to is the Citizen Crystron '4 Mega', which is a high accuracy quartz piece from the mid 1970s. While the watch shown in your picture is a Crystron from around that same time period, it is not a 4 Mega.
> 
> Tough to know what is wrong with it if it is not running. Maybe some movement pics would help. Not sure where to source a new crystal, but would improve the watch asthetically. Really not worth much as a collectible, if fixed up it would bring maybe $25-40 on the bay.


thank you very much, harris. i'll try to source locally for a repair shop. to tell you the truth, im kinda scared to send to certain repair shops if the watch actually had any value in it. again, thank you.


----------



## Grill G

panosd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
> a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen
> one for sale at any time.
> 
> The Crystron is a very interesting watch
> but it seems to have dissapered.
> 
> /Panos


I have one of these ill post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Grill G

Is this the one you mean.


----------



## Gianluca Rattacaso

Hi all,

I have come across this watch and was wondering if it was worth anything? I'm going to change the battery to make sure it still runs.









Any info on this model, year, model ... would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Eeeb

I'd try the Citizen forum for this. It is not one of their high accuracy models thus not of a great interest to this forum.


----------



## ronalddheld

Any information that you find on the movement would be useful.


----------



## cyma

Pic of mine, NOS in box.


----------



## webvan

What happened to the picture?


----------



## retro

Interessting, so many people thinking they got something ; )

If there is not Gold with analog hands and 4Mega printed on the Dial its not worth bothering.
Also all those grandpa watches, just ask yourself was your family wealthy ?
If not its unlikely that you got one  they were pretty expensive and rare when sold in the beginning


----------



## watchking1

> Citizen used the Cryston name for a lot of watches... only the Megas have collectible value due to their unique movement.


NOT true. The Crystron 125 AND 600 are both VERY collectable and demand premium values...


----------



## ronalddheld

watchking1 said:


> NOT true. The Crystron 125 AND 600 are both VERY collectable and demand premium values...


Are they collectible from the HAQ POV?


----------



## heavydragon2

panosd said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on the forum ownes
> a Citizen Crystron or if anyone has seen
> one for sale at any time.
> 
> The Crystron is a very interesting watch
> but it seems to have dissapered.
> 
> /Panos


dear panosd,
i have a citizen crystron
i found it on the street i didn't knew it was so expensive
if you want it mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## heavydragon2

Hello guys,
i have got an citizen crystron quartz
i found it on the street it is in pretty good condidtion
if someone is intressed mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## V50RLH

I know this thread has been going for a while, but I wonder if anyone could help me identify my Citizen Crystron watch. I inherited it from a relative, but know little about it. I got some other watches which I have been able to identify and add to my (ever growing) collection, but this one has got me foxed.

On the back it says:

CITIZEN
WATCH CO
WATER RESISTANT
ALL STAINLESS STEEL
4-851277 TA
7060728
50-8233
SF-8-U
JAPAN​
Seems like an awful lot of information. I've been on the Citizen site and looked at their identification guide, but I can't seem to match anything up. Attached is an image and if anyone has any ideas, it would be much appreciated.









Many thanks in advance.

Russ


----------



## Giff15

Hi I would love some information on my grand fathers old Citizen Quarts Crystron watch. Or any details about it would be amazing. 
It's a good faced watch with *elasticy* gold link strap. Details are on back

CITIZEN
Watch co
Base metal top 
Stainless steel back 
4-860250-Y
50600296
60-0547
GN-5-5
JAPAN

Any information about this watch would be amazing


----------



## GlennO

Giff15 said:


> Hi I would love some information on my grand fathers old Citizen Quarts Crystron watch. Or any details about it would be amazing.
> It's a good faced watch with *elasticy* gold link strap. Details are on back
> 
> CITIZEN
> Watch co
> Base metal top
> Stainless steel back
> 4-860250-Y
> 50600296
> 60-0547
> GN-5-5
> JAPAN
> 
> Any information about this watch would be amazing


Nice one. It's a calibre 8620 which is a solidly made 7 jewel movement. Your grandfather's watch is from 1975. I have one from the same year and with the same movement:


----------



## Tom-HK

Giff15 said:


> Hi I would love some information on my grand fathers old Citizen Quarts Crystron watch.


As with the previous watch, from the 2015 post, this Crystron is not one of the HAQ variants. There was a line of Crystrons with '4 Mega' on the dial and these contained High Accuracy 4 MHz movements. The majority of Crystrons, however, contained ordinary quartz movements and besides determining a year of manufacture, there simply is not much we can say about these watches that you cannot already tell just by looking at it.


----------



## GlennO

Tom-HK said:


> As with the previous watch, from the 2015 post, this Crystron is not one of the HAQ variants. There was a line of Crystrons with '4 Mega' on the dial and these contained High Accuracy 4 MHz movements. The majority of Crystrons, however, contained ordinary quartz movements and besides determining a year of manufacture, there simply is not much we can say about these watches that you cannot already tell just by looking at it.


Yes I think the ordinary Crystrons were +/- 5 secs/month. Not bad, but not HAQ.


----------



## Peterlon1

Hi I have a Citizen Quartz watch GN_5_U 711513 not sure if it's a Cryston or not? As not written on is just Citizen at top ans a CQ entwined at the bottom can anyone advise?


----------



## Tom-HK

Simple answer : no. Crystrons are identified by the word 'Crystron' on the dial, with the HAQ variants being identified by the additional '4 Mega' text.


----------



## hi_bri

My favorite of the Crystron series is the Cal. 8600 flashing LED:






Actually pretty hard to find with a pause with flashing LED function between 0-30sec and an second setting function between 30-60sec (like some of the old Cosmotrons - meant to synchronize the watch to the radio).

Apparently referred as the "Ultraman" in Japanese collector circles...never figured out why.

What I don't know is the accuracy specs of this watch as not much is documented about it. It was pretty pricey when it came out and I think was meant to compete with the Seiko V.F.A. 39xx series flashing LED watches.

-Brian


----------



## Peterlon1

Thank you


----------



## hi_bri

If anyone is looking for a Crystron 4MEGA 7100 there's a Buy-It-Now on Yahoo Japan with a few hours left. Not sure if it will get automatically relisted. They don't get listed too often. Price a bit too high for my tastes, though...

-Brian


----------



## Chopper75

Sorry ... looks like I double posed somehow? Need 10 posts before I can edit ... apologies


----------



## gh0stleader

Interesting watch for sure!


----------



## Theadilsay

I have crystron


----------



## Tom-HK

Theadilsay said:


> I have crystron
> View attachment 15525268


I can't make out the movement number on the dial, but in the absence of the '4 Mega' label, I am going to stick my neck out and say that this Crystron does not appear to be HAQ.


----------

